
How the robocall industry outwitted the government and wrecked the DoNotCall list - dsr12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/how-robo-call-moguls-outwitted-the-government-and-completely-wrecked-the-do-not-call-list/2018/01/09/52c769b6-df7a-11e7-bbd0-9dfb2e37492a_story.html?utm_term=.02d907fc8ec5
======
dboreham
To save reading what is quite a long article that covers mostly the history of
this subject :

1\. The do-not-call database is "write-only" (you can add yourself but nobody
actually queries the database, especially not the telemarketers).

2\. There is no effective telemarketer police.

------
na85
Frankly the real problem is piss-poor security in the telecom networks.

Why is it possible to spoof a phone number, and why is it so trivially easy?

Without the ability to spoof numbers, this problem disappears overnight with
some litigation and call blacklisting.

------
grok2
The excruciatingly long article didn't seem to explain how the industry
"outwitted" the government or even "wrecked" the do-not-call list. Not sure
what the title was about.

------
westi
Looks like you can read this without the paywalling here:
[https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/how-robocall-
mogul...](https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/how-robocall-moguls-
outwitted-the-government-and-completely-wrecked-the-do-not-call-list/)

------
true_tuna
Inflammatory headline, paywalled sute. Why would anyone post garbage like
this?

Also if you report a do not call violation the telemarketers face a fine of
$16k per call. I’m not sure that qualifies as outwitting, but I didn’t read
the article (see above re paywall) so maybe I’m missing something.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Because it’s an excellently written article that covers the legal, ethical,
technical, and historical aspects of telemarketing?

